# Question for all Vizsla owners



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out what I should do about my dog "problem". After about 3 solid months of looking at almost every breed of dog there is, I think I've finally decided to get a Vizsla. My question is should I get one or two?

I only ask this because I've read that while having one dog may be cheaper, have two might make things easier for the dog(s)...having a playmate and something to help focus their energy on while I'm away.

If lifestyle is a factor in either having one or two dogs, here is a little background information about me:
I'm in the Air Force, about to become a Staff Sgt and I'm looking into places to live that are dog friendly and have open spaces to run (Vizslas need that from what I read!). No wife or children at the moment. I'm being stationed in South Korea for a year so getting a dog or dogs won't happen for at least a year but I can't wait to get them!!! (I like to plan ahead)

I wanted to get the opinion of Vizsla owners. Please let me know what you think. 

-Adam


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Adam
My first question would be why you want a Vizsla, and what you are looking for in the dog?

I have 2 vizsla's, and I will tell you straight upfront, it's a lot of work. Getting 2 Vizslas to the same point in their training takes a lot of time, and it can be easy to short one dog over the other because of training requirements. I currently have one that requires an enormous amount of oversight and attention just too simply have some degree of control over. The other is very laid back,and will sleep all day until you want to go. 
End result is that over the top dog is actually better trained than the laid back dog because she requires so much attention. Everything is a constant training session with her.
I would advise starting with one.


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Adam -

My husband is in the Air Force as well. We've had our Vizsla now for about 2 months ... They are a lot of work. I work part time so I'm allowed to be home a lot for Weber ... 

I'm not sure what your schedule is, but my husband puts in a lot of hours. I know that when I was gone for one week, he told me it was the worst week ever because he didn't have time for the dog (granted he's in pilot training right now) ... but not sure if your schedule will keep you away from home often?

They are great dogs ... but if you don't exercise them enough or aren't around enough, they will act out ... I would suggest if you do decide to get one, you have a yard, that he can at least be outside all day in ... we crate train our dog, however I couldn't imagine him being in there for a whole day ...

Best of luck in Korea!


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you both for the advice!

To answer your question Gunnr, Vizsla's fit all the things I'm looking for in a dog: 
an energetic dog that can still be a dog that wants to lay by your side (i love the nickname "velcro dog")
From what I read, if you get your dog from a good breeder, they tend to be more healthy than other dogs their size. I also wanted to find a dog that didn't shed and was easy to groom. 

After all my searching, Vizsla's seem to be the dog that fits my list the best. I've grown up with dogs living in the country so I've been able to see what different breeds are like over the years (Labs, Goldens, Beagles, Huskies, Collies, and Great Danes) so thats how I chose what I was looking for in a dog.

Plus you can't help yourself when you look at them! So darn cute! 

Adam


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey Adam -

Just dont' get discouraged! It took me almost a year to find a breeder that would let me adopt a pup! We don't hunt or plan on showing the dog, and a lot of the breeders were not down with that ... not sure what other peoples experience is ...


----------



## Zero4910 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats good to know as well. I don't plan on hunting or showing it. It almost seems unfair that a lot of breeders won't sell to someone that isn't going to hunt with or show the dog. I can understand where they are coming from because the pup is coming from champion parents, but still, I don't think its entirely fair.

Since I have over a year to look for a good breeder, I'm hoping that I can find one that will sell me a pup.

Thanks for the advice! It's helping with a lot of questions!

-Adam


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

Zero, I sent you a message, go up to My Messages, I supplied the info for our Breeder


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Adam

I don't think you'll have any problems finding a breeder, if so contact me and I can give you some names. 
There can be a communication error between breeder and prospective owner.If you are straight up with the breeder, and communicate that you aren't interested in either showing or trialing, they can better find you a suitable pup without restrictions, or may even put you in contact with a breeder more suitable. The only restriction I've ever had was on my first Vizsla. He was a pup out of a Dual Champion male. As it was the first breeding, and there were only two males in the litter, the breeder asked that I not neuter the dog until she could see how the breeding turned out.

One option may be to find a field trials prospect that just "didn't have it", or a dog with non conforming markings, or outside of breed standards. I have a female right now that has white above the chest( non conforming). Everybody wanted a "perfect" dog, so she was left over. She's pretty awesome, and the white doesn't make her any less a Vizsla to me. If you're looking for a great all around "Buddy Dog", and there's not anything wrong with that, there are lots of them. Your previous experience with dogs growing up may even make it doable to adopt a rescue Vizsla, and unfortunately there are too many rescues out there. :'(


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

get 5 ;D


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

Gunnr ... I was very upfront with all of the breeders right off the bat ... and kept being passed around .... it took me a full year to find someone who was willing to let me adopt a dog ... perhaps it is because I was searching in Texas, and of course everything is bigger and better in Texas  I'm not from here thats why I say that!


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you looking to experience the puppy stage specifically?

I just got done working for a breeder. From time to time, he'd get V's returned to him for various reasons. One dog was returned because the owners got another male and the V started to mark in the house. They REFUSED to neuter either dog, so they exchanged for a female pup. He was a perfect dog, only about 10 months old.

Some breeders might have older dogs that haven't worked out - maybe didn't have the hunting drive they were looking for. I'd suggest maybe going with one of these dogs, getting your feet wet with the breed. Then after a couple of months, look at getting a puppy, if you want to experience the puppy stage. Then you'll have 2 V's that can be buddies.

I never recommend to anyone getting 2 puppies from the same litter. 2 females is always a no no, but it's just so much work to have one puppy to train, unless you have the time, 2 is pretty close to impossible.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

cynwagon

That's unfortunate that the process took so much effort. (I won't make any Texas jokes.  )

that_girl

I have two females now. It's working out, but I've gotta be right on top of them. I got one as a two year old, and the other at 11 months. It has been a lot of work, but it's going to be worth it. 
Prior to this I had two males for many years. It was a riot at times. The girlz are something all together different.


----------



## that_girl (Aug 31, 2009)

Gunnr -

I was talking specifically about 2 female litter mates, not 2 female dogs. If you are ever thinking about getting 2 puppies from a litter, you NEVER get two females. A male and a female, or 2 males are fine.

Two female litter mates will fight like you've never seen before. Worse than males, by far.

I have 2 female dogs that are different breeds that get along fine. 2 different aged female V's would be fine as well.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

thank god my litter mates are boys.they get into it a bit every once in a while.


----------

